# External hard drive enclosure in Time Capsule design



## HeLyng (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know of a company who makes external hard drive enclosure in the same design as a Apple Time Capsule.

I have seen some for the mac mini but not been able to find any looking like a Time Capsule.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2009)

If you want the same setup like that then buy just the Airport Extreme and then check out the MiniStack because it can connect to the Airport Extreme's USB port to act just like a Time Capsule and look cool too. Then read this MacWorld review and read the comments Newer Ministack ups storage to 1.5TB.


----------

